# Pistonheads/Autosport 2012



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Who's going this year? I've got my ticket sorted and just noticed 50% off tickits through groupon gutted!!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

is the half day ticket any good for this show I will be allowed to see traders as well or is just for show?


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

The Groupon offer is crap, I wouldn't worry.

Normal tickets for any day are £32. Groupon saves you 50% of this price but you can only go on the Sunday for half a day. I'd imagine that means no entry before 12pm on Sunday.


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

ASL1 will get u buy one get one free on standard all day tickets through the autosports website


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

tur8o thanks for that Mate


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Arrr didn't read the small print so don't feel so gutted after all! WHos going then and what are you looking forwards to seeing??


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Auto Finesse stand and new products lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

for the 2nd year in a row I wont be going...usually go on the Friday Trade only day to avoid the chavvy masses on the public days.

Sadly I am up to my eyes in product launches and year start stuff at work so wont be going


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Im going on Sunday


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We have a stand there, PH section, as usual.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm going on Saturday, I got paddock passes for £20 less than the advertised price each due to the mix-up last year


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Just gotten back from this years Autosports show, ok on the whole but lots of empty spots and to be honest the retail side of the show was pretty lame.

Probably wont bother going next year.....


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

tur8o said:


> ASL1 will get u buy one get one free on standard all day tickets through the autosports website


I tried this and it didnt work?!


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

Off in the morning - first time I've been


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

Any McLaren members going? I am! Looking forward to wasting half the day for a go in the simulator!!


----------

